# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  [فيديو] كرامة الامام علي عليه السلام مرسومه صورته رسم رباني على سمكه

## القلب المرح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هنا كرامة حصلت

صورة الإمام أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام مرسومة رسم رباني على سمكة دون تدخل من البشر لكي يعرف الناس مع من الحق..

علي مع الحق والحق مع علي عليه السلام

**اضغط هنا*

*.. تحياتي لكـم ..*

----------


## الغلوب الطاهرة

*مشكور اخوي القلب المرح* 
*جعلة الله في ميزان اعمالك* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## سيناريو

*ياسبحان الله مشكور اخوي القلب المرح  تسلم على الطرح*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

الله اكبر..
سبحان الله ولله الحمد..
يسلموو اخوي القلب المرح..

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*  

*فيديو رائع وواضح*  
*تشكر ابني*

*وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم مشكور اخوي ع الطرح

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*الهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال* *محمد*
*وعج فرجهم واهلك اعدائهمـ اجميعين*
*مشكور اخوي*
*القلب المرح*
*في**ميزان اعمالك انشاء الله*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*مشكووورخيووو  قلبو*

*سلمت يمناااك* 

*سبحان الله الذي هدانى الى الحق* 


*عليٌ آيه البشرى الى البشري* 
*ومن يعي هذا فقد فاز ومن انكرة فله جهنم خالداً لااسف عليه*





*بوركت* 
*وجزاااك الله خير الجزاااء*







*دمتــ بود*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يعطيك الله العافيه جميعاً على التعقيب* 
*وما ننحرم من مروركم الكريم* 

*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق..*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

سبحان الله 

ألف شكر لك اخوي 
الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه يارب 
بإنتضار جديدك دومااااا 

تحياتي لك :-
شيعيه وافتخر

----------


## روح تائبهـ

سبحان الله... بجد أقشعر جسمي لما شفتها
اللهم ثبتنا على ولاية امير المؤمنين ...
تسلم يمينكـ اخوي ...
...تـحـيـاتـيـ...

----------


## زهور الريف

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
* سبحان الله*
* مشكوووور أخي*
*بصراحة تعجز الكلمات وتحار الحروف*
*سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يعطيكم الله العافيه على التعقيب* 
*وما ننحرم من تواجدكم* 

*تحياتي لكم بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## بقايا احزان

علي مع الحق والحق مع علي عليه السلام

----------


## أبو علي محمد 2

*مشكور اخوي القلب المرح* 
*جعلة الله في ميزان اعمالك* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## الخائف المستجير

شكرا على الجهووووود

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم مشكور اخوي تسلم فيديو شيق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

سبحان الله ..

مشكور اخوي ..

----------


## fatooom

مشكوورو اخوي القلب المرح
على الموضوع المتميز ...جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك واعمالك..

----------


## ahmed sat

الصورة غير واصحة 
كيف شفتوها

----------


## alshtre

شكرااا يا اخي

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

@
@@
@@@@
@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@
@@@تـســــــــــلم@@@
@@@مـشـكــــــــــور@@@
@@@بـــــارك الله فيـــك@@@
@@@جـزآك الله خـير@@@
@@@يعطيك العافية@@@
@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@
@@@@@
@@@
@

----------


## طبعي حلو

سبحان الله ..

ليس بقليل على أهل البيت بهذه الكرامات

تحياتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
اللهم عجل فرجهم الشريف الهي بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## أسرار الليل

سبحانك يارب جلت عظمتك ..
يسلموو اخوي 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ward roza <3

السلام عليكم اخي القلب المرح اسمع انا حطيت                       الفديو ماطلع شئ يقول لايوجد شئ                                   

على العموم مشكو ر اخي وجزاك الله خيرا               واحسانا                        
تسلم اخوي حتى لو ماشفتها عادي                        
انا من زمان كان ودي اشوف فيديو                 للمعجاز

----------


## ward roza <3

السلام عليكم لحن الخلود                 انااشكرش على ردش لي على موضوعي                    
لو سمحتي         لحن الخلود اول شئ                    قولي الا                   واحد فاضي والناري اني اشكرهم              

على الرد على موضوعي ثاني شئ في                 مسابقات ترى انا ماشاركت ابدا ابدا                              
وقولي الى الاعضاء اني بسوي مشاركة واتمنى ان نلتقي مرة أخرى                            

الجائزة     اني بقول الى المشرف العام                  ان الفائز                  يحصل على وسام تميز ثاني                         
وتحايتي لكم          ومرة ثانية ان شاء الله نلتقي                  اختكم حب ال محمد                       
المشاركة بكرا          الصبح الساعة 6           او 9               بجيب اسئلة عن                  اهل البيت عليهم السلام            
وتحياتي لكم            حبــــــــــــــــــــــــــ                      ال مــــــــــــــــحــــــــــمـــــــــــد

----------


## نور الشمس

سبحان الله

يعطيك العافيه يااخووووووووووووى

----------


## مــلاك صــفوى

سبحان الله 

يسلموووو اخوي

----------


## MOONY

سبحان الله
مشكور خيو على الفيديو
تحياتي لك

----------


## ليالي الشرق

سبحان الله

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*ياسبحان الله* 
*مشكور أخوي ،،،، الله لايحرمنا من جديدك*

----------


## zmrdh

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الله ايسلم اياديك ويجعلك من انصار اهل البيت

----------


## نجمة الشاطئ

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
بس الصوووووووووووووووووورة  ما تطلع عندي
متشوووووووقة اشوفة حييييييييييييييييييل
ياليت تعيدوااااااااااا التحميل شاكرة لكم

----------


## الحلوةدلع

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

سبحان الله 

ألف شكر لك اخوي 
الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه يارب

----------

